# Using a Pellet Smoker Controller for Props?



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I've got two of these laying around and don't know how I can use them. I'm pretty sure each setting is a timed sequence of ops sense there is no signal sent back to the unit (like the digital controller PDF I linked below). I can find out if needed.

Base smoker controller:









Wires: red/white, orange/white, black/white, purple/white
Connectors: molex

This controller controls three things.
1.) pellet auger - move pellets into the firepot from hopper
2.) induction fan - assists in creating fire and smoke with pellets
3.) the igniter rod - heats up the pellets

So, inquiring minds want to know from the tech geniuses here, can this be used for any prop and how would you use it? The fact that this uses timed sequences is the key - I think.

Diagram of a digital controller with RTD sensor - control wires are the same (shown for wiring diagram only)
http://www.traegergrills.com/media/pdf/manuals/digital_thermostat_kit_installation_manual.pdf

Additional info:
* These are for Traeger pellet smokers
* The magic mechanism is the hopper/firepot combo, everything else is standard of any type of smoker.

Parts of the smoke box that are controlled...

Auger Motor:









Induction Fan:









Igniter Rod:


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

That is a tough one... not ever seeing one of those controls or a pellet smoker, I don't have much to go on.

Pure speculation, but I guess turning it on would probably operate the auger motor for some period of time to move pellets to the fire pot, then run the igniter for some period of time to get the fire burning, then maybe back to the auger for more pellets...igniter for more smoke. Maybe the medium/high settings kick on the draft fan for an actual fire?

I guess if what ever timing sequence it does happens to work into some prop, then it might be a good controller. Otherwise you might be able to scavenge it for parts...switches, relays, triacs, etc and make something else.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hey Corey, here's the skinny on the 3-speed smoker controller timing:

"_If I remember correctly, in SMOKE, the auger runs for 30 seconds and rests for 90 (25%), in MEDIUM, the auger runs for 120 seconds and off for 120 seconds (50%), in HIGH, auger runs continuously. Fan runs anytime the switch is away from OFF and as Jim mentioned the igniter is energized for 4 minutes anytime the switch is moved from OFF._"


----------

